# Reds In School, Flounder Gigging Hits & Misses



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Brisk East winds and sporadic showers were no match for the guides or the guests here at the lodge. Digging in on schools of solid Redfish was the go to with a few Black Drum showing in the mix. Unsettled weather this week and more of the same on tap as we head for a busy Spring Break schedule. We always look forward to the young guns and our next generation of coastal anglers.

*Flounder Gigging*

Hit and miss through this weather with quite a few fish showing up over mud/grass bedding down deep according to Capt. Pat Lester. Guests came up short on limits taking a handful in scattered overnight showers and brisk winds. Stuck a few and missed a few was the report with everyone having a great time.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Castaway Instagram*


----------

